# Reliable Camera site



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Hey bigstick I just bought a Nikon D70, and before that I was recommended to these sites...
KEH (www.keh.com), B&H (www.bhphoto.com), and Adorama (www.adorama.com)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

i got a good deal on a canon sd550 from www.beachcamera.com
check them out...


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

RitzCamera.com - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax on DIGITAL CAMERAS $100+
Is legit. I dont know about pricing for your item but when I purchased my camera I used their price to save 50 bucks at BestBuy with price match.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Ritz has storefronts. I can tell you that if you go into a physical store, you'll get full retail, which is why whenever I get around to getting a digital, it won't be from Ritz.  (at least not a local Ritz) Hubby generally orders from B&H.


----------



## coralluver (Oct 1, 2006)

B&H is a great source and reliable. if you're going to splurge why no get the canon 20d like me? LOL


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Cool I never knew Best Buy price matched, Ritz has a 50.00 gift card with the camera I want, wonder if best buy would give me 50 off. A 10% or something would even be sweet to find. I found one for Curcuit city but it expired 9-30, would save me about 100 bucks!


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

have you looked at amazon?


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I always us B&H and have never had anything but a superb experience with them.

Brian


----------



## Twize (Sep 25, 2006)

Another vote for BHPhoto.com here. Though I didn't buy my DSLR body there, I did buy many Nikkor lenses and accessories from them with no billing or shipping issues. Congrats on taking the DSLR plunge!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

beachcamera.com or buydig.com are also good sites. They are the same company.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Try doing a search for it at PriceGrabber.com - Comparison Shopping Beyond Compare


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Is everyone buying a new camera? I am going to take the plunge and get a digital SLR. With a wedding, honeymoon, and all that good stuff comming soon, (as well as tank shots), I guess its time to upgrade. Right now I am 95% sure that I want the Canon Rebel XTi. I was thinking XT but for 100 bucks more I better get the newer model and the upgrades seem well worth the 100 dollars. So I am looking for reputable online dealers that sell at a good price. Im looking for the kit. Thanks


B&H, Beach Camera(store front (Right up the road from me)/Buydig(pnline only), Unique Photo are all fine places, as well as Amazon and such. 
Aside from where to purchase it, I highly recommend going and holding the Rebel XTi in your hand. It has a fairly smallish grip, one that I cannot wrap my hand around comfortably.

And if you can, I'd get a body only - the EF-S 18-55 is certainly not anywhere near the best in the Canon lineup. And then pickup a Tamron 18-200 if you don't want to go deep into it, if not that lens, try the Tamron 17-50 2.8 or the Tamron 28-75 2.8. Why didn't I mention real Canon lenses...sticker shock. Sure, if you have the dough, get the Canon 17-55 IS and maybe the more, but spendy glass ($1000+).

And one other comment - take a P&S on Honeymoon! You aren't there for the photo op! DSLR's are nice, but not recommened for WAF on honeymoons!

I have/use a 20D and have a decent collection of "glass" - the next best investment, even if you get the kit lens is a flash - a 580EX is best, followed by the 430EX...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Wow, thank you Joseph! I am new to this DSLR stuff, I have been to several local camera shops and electronic stores checking out the cameras. Your right the Nikon does have a larger grip but it is also much bulkier. The Canon is an over all smaller camera. As far as other lenses, thats for the tips, again I am new to this world so I think for now I will just get the kit and see how deep into this I want to go. Practice and learn with that lense until I can understand what type of lense that I want. For example above you mention Tamron 17-50 2.8, isnt that basically the same as the lense that the kit comes with? Other than maybe better glass? Thanks again this is the advice that I was hoping to get!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

If you are buying online, I would recommend you use www.resellerratings.com to check online store ratings before. Good site/info.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

the tamron is faster, sharper and more colorful than the kit lens. i get the impression you're new to slr/glass so i'd take the recommendation above with the xti body and the 28-70. it's the best combo listed. personally, i'd say to get a 50mm 1.8 with the body ($80 lens - great value) and you're set for learning. one thing to remember is that all bodies available today are generally within the same quality range; so it's all about the glass. that's not to say that a 1dsmk2 is going to look the same as an xti 

when you get into slr photography, the cost of the body is usually 1/10 to 3/10 the overall kit cost if you're after good glass. this is at consumer grade gear.

you might also like the pentax lineup. their new k10d owns the market in the sub $2k range, paired with their new usm glass it's a canon killer.


----------

